# Please Critique This Doeling!



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

****in advance I apologize about picture quality****

Hello all!  I am just starting out in the goat world and have some question about the quality of this prospective doeling I'm currently indecisive about.

She is an 88% Boer that is registered with the ABGA. Her dapples are striking, but even though I would love to experiment with color, I feel that the overall quality of the particular goat may be more important than the pattern. And with my lack of knowledge in goat conformation... I would love YOUR help! :laugh:

I am curious. Is her conformation is too far gone for there to be any chance of good attributes in her offspring?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Oops. Something didn't work with your pic.


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

I am having the hardest time adding pictures on this ipad. *sigh*

Here's another poor picture. I wish I had more.

View attachment 38173


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's cute and love the spots! 

I don't like how her rump is so high and she could use some length of body. Other than that she's not bad as far as I can tell.


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

That's what I said when I first spotted her (ha. "spotted")! She would be bred to my very first boer if everything works out.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Handsome guy^.


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The pics make it hard to judge her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He has much nicer rump so he should correct that in any off-spring. Nobody wants steep rumps, they say there's more of a chance for difficult birthing but one of my girls has debunked that theory time & time again.
Your doe is pretty!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> The pics make it hard to judge her.


I will take some more tomorrow to make it easier 



nancy d said:


> He has much nicer rump so he should correct that in any off-spring. Nobody wants steep rumps, they say there's more of a chance for difficult birthing but one of my girls has debunked that theory time & time again.
> Your doe is pretty!


I ended up purchasing her so I will hope their kids' backs balance out. Hopefully Stella will be as lucky as your doe!:thumbup: and thank you very much.


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

I finally got a picture taken! :clap: I do have to say that her back is definitely not straight, but as a first time goat owner I sure can't buy perfect at the moment. Luckily, she has a sweet personality! :lovey:

Oh, and I hope she is set up decently...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is set up very nice.  Great picture!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! I tried taking pictures of my other does too (just for fun), but Sable hasn't come around yet to be all cuddly and Millie doesn't like me screwing around with her feet. She's such a spoiled baby. 

Oh, and your boers are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In the show ring her topline wouldn't put her in the first line up but honestly it isn't that bad at all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

nancy d said:


> In the show ring her topline wouldn't put her in the first line up but honestly it isn't that bad at all.


I'm glad it's not too bad  thank you.


----------

